# Arissa Cosmetics



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

This new brand popped up at walmart a bit over a month ago and I finally bought a shadow quad, called hopelessy in love:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=672 

packaging remind you of anything???

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=673

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=674

and swatches.. these show the most accurate color


I haven't tried it yet on my eyes but it's very smooth and pigmented.. quite nice. They also have shadow duos, blushes, mascara, foundations, lipsticks, glosses, etc. It cost me $9 cdn.. not too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 seem to have nice colors, as well.


----------



## Onederland (Apr 25, 2005)

it looks like NARS!!!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks exactly like nars.  I have seen it at the local walmart but haven't been willing to try it. (been burned w/ cheap stuff too many times)  Let us know how it is...........please.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 25, 2005)

The packaging reminds me of Nars but the inside and box make me think of MAC, haha. I went to wal-mart today but didn't look at everything so I probably missed it. I noticed another new brand called uh.. Love my Eyes or something? That one looked cheap though.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewto...6  4b7dfc628b2 etod using these


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 27, 2005)

Do they have a website?


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

arissastudios.com


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks

Pity you can't see thier range on thier website yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn living in Australia we get none of this stuff here


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 30, 2005)

Remember me the naked pic in the mirror of a Nars pallette on Ebay... without the naked girl.


----------



## Cath (Oct 24, 2008)

Greetings to everyone !

I was searching this product online and got to this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found there is a website selling this product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Direct2uShop - Cosmetic & Skin Care Products

They do free shipping for local but not sure will they charged for sending oversea.

Hope this would helps.

Best Rgds,
Cath


----------

